# Visitor Visa - Letter from employer



## saracen (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm applying under Visitor visa (subclass 600). Using the online application system (immi.gov.au), it said one of the required documents was a letter from my employer. I clicked on the question mark icon for more info and it came up with something like "A letter from your employer confirming your employment and work experience". Now I've submitted my application and after looking around on the Border website, i saw the "Tourist visa checklist". There it says "a letter from your employer stating your intention to return to your job", which is quite different. My letter just said where I'm working and how long I've been there for. Do I maybe need to get another letter written? My fear is that my application will get declined in an abrupt way and they won't give me a chance to submit more proof.


----------



## aussieguy (Jun 23, 2015)

My partners employment letter said she has paid annual leave approved for xxxx dates. Might be worthwhile adding something similar.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

For a visitor visa, the letter does need to state something about the return to the job etc.

Specifying annual leave as suggested above is good.


----------

